# Poetry & Literature > Mehfil >  Ghar se jab tum nikle

## monica_barbara

Ghar se jab tum nikle
Pehen ke reshmi gown.
Jaane kitne dilon ka
Ho gaya server down. 
~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~
Love is in the air
Love is in the air
Par samajh mein nahi aa raha,
Kiska hai kiske saath affair? 
~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~
Raat bhar SMS kiya to Raat kat gayi,
Raat bhar SMS kiya to Raat kat gayi,
Subah balance dekha to waat lag gayi!!!

----------


## mumtazconair

hahaha..
nice one

----------


## Santosh_f

Good One(last)!!!
1st one did'nt make sense Reshmi Gown and Server Down. When did u start dressing up servers

----------

